# Leaves getting more yellow



## yoman (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey,
This is my first plant, I screwed up by using nutrients early on in the plants life and this stunted its growth. I flushed the system out and it seemed that the plant only suffered on its first pair of leaves. the new leaves came in, and I've noticed that they too are starting to yellow at the tips. (top and bottom leaves of photo)

I've checked my ph and its always right around 7. 
I'm using a 4" pot, the last two times i watered the plant it had been wilted. It only took 1 day for the plant to wilt after watering it. Each time I watered it it raised up within a half hour. 

I don't think I am watering it too frequently, so could the plant need nutrients? thanks for any help


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2006)

yoman said:
			
		

> Hey,
> This is my first plant, I screwed up by using nutrients early on in the plants life and this stunted its growth. I flushed the system out and it seemed that the plant only suffered on its first pair of leaves. the new leaves came in, and I've noticed that they too are starting to yellow at the tips. (top and bottom leaves of photo)
> 
> I've checked my ph and its always right around 7.
> ...


*Whats up yoman. Sounds and looks like your plant is still being affected by the nutes you added. IMO I would try and get your PH down a bit more around the 6.5 to 6.8 area and i wouldn't add any more nutes until your plant has recovered. It also sounds like you are not giving your plant enough water. You should only have to water your plant once every 3 or 4 days. How often do you have to water? *


----------



## yoman (Apr 24, 2006)

it takes the soil a little over a day to dry. Its a mix of sand and potting soil, heavy sand mix for the bottom 2 inches, less sand throughout the rest of the soil.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2006)

yoman said:
			
		

> it takes the soil a little over a day to dry. Its a mix of sand and potting soil, heavy sand mix for the bottom 2 inches, less sand throughout the rest of the soil.


*IMO thats way to often. Like i said you should only have to water every 3 or 4 days. *


----------



## yoman (Apr 24, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *IMO thats way to often. Like i said you should only have to water every 3 or 4 days. *



I am using a spray bottle to water it, and i usually water until the water comes out the holes at the bottom. Today I watered it with a lot of water in attempt to flush out any leftover nutrients. I am guessing it will hold this moisture for over 2 days.

The leaves are starting to fold inwards, and they seem to have a darkness at the tip of each ridge... what could this mean?


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 24, 2006)

its dyin man...way too much watering! u stressed the *%#& outa it try to flush it out every-other-day


----------



## yoman (Apr 25, 2006)

nooo


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 26, 2006)

My suggestion.. Don't use nutes right now... Give it only freash and clean water.. stop flushing it.... and listen to TBG lol


----------



## ColoradoChronic (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys,

I transplanted it into a better soil that will hold moisture for 4 days, and its newest leaves are very green. 
Will the older leaves that are discolored heal? 

The new leaves have a purplish tip, could this be bad? They look very healthy other than the tip.


----------

